

What comes after SOPA/PIPA?  - olefoo

On this day when the focus is on demonstrating the bad effects that unjust and censorious laws would have on the internet, our freedoms and our livelihoods. I would ask that you, my fellow creators of businesses and software; take a few moments to contemplate the positive steps that we could push for that would bring us greater freedom, prosperity and knowledge in the years to come. Both in this country, and the world over.<p>A few minor suggestions:<p>1. National bidirectional broadband universally available. If every electrical outlet in the US had a colocated network endpoint capable of a minimum of 10MBPS symmetric; how would that change your world, your scope of potential creations?<p>2. Digital currency infrastructure. One of the functions of government historically has been to guarantee the safety and integrity of the currency. What could you do if there were a safe and universally available method of digital payment that did not suck 2-5% of every transaction out of your income stream?
======
sixQuarks
They are like the Terminator, they will not stop. Wait and see, there will
eventually be a bill very similar to SOPA that will pass. The population is
made up primarily of dumb primates.

